# Code P0100 Mass Air Flow



## camikazi2k (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, this has been almost a week with my car, the car stals, the power turn off, first time i went computer said Knock Sensor paid $170 for Knock Sensor and replaced it, the car still did the same, after two days now the check engine light came back on, and now it says P0100 and knock sensor again, 
the car turn off alot loses power, can some one help me with this what should i do.


----------

